# Bush Daughter Update - Hired by NBC.



## Jay Canuck (Aug 31, 2009)

NBC's "Today" show has hired someone with White House experience as a new correspondent  former first daughter Jenna Hager.

The daughter of former President George W. Bush will contribute stories about once a month


----------



## Article 15 (Aug 31, 2009)

But it's the not hot daughter.

Wake me up when a Barb sex tape surfaces.


----------



## keee keee (Aug 31, 2009)

Poor Chelsea, why didn't she get the job?


----------



## Article 15 (Aug 31, 2009)

keee keee said:


> Poor Chelsea, why didn't she get the job?



Did she apply?


----------



## Jay Canuck (Aug 31, 2009)

She doesn't plan to do is talk about her experiences as the daughter of a president.

"I don't think it's that interesting," she said. "I'm pretty normal."


----------



## Jay Canuck (Aug 31, 2009)

*[SIZE=+1]Shoe thrower set for early release[/SIZE]* 




 *Link* 
* Excerpt:* 
Muntadhar al-Zeidi, who threw two shoes at President Bush is set to be released early due to good behavior while imprisoned: 
He was initially sentenced to three years after pleading not guilty to assaulting a foreign leader, then the court reduced it 
to one year because the journalist had no prior criminal history. 
Defense attorney Karim al-Shujairi said al-Zeidi will now be released on Sept. 14, three months early. "We have been informed officially about the court decision," al-Shujairi told The Whore AP in a telephone interview. "His release will be a victory for the free and honorable Iraqi media." Indeed, I think this can be considered a victory for Iraqi journalists.  The boneheaded traditional media in the United States could use some of that shoe-throwing spunk, actually showing some passion for investigative journalism rather than just repeating the talking points of the Bush bastards.  I'm not saying anyone should be throwing shoes at politicians, but it would be nice for journalists to sometimes reflect the general mood of the populace as al-Zeidi did when he shouted: *"This is your farewell kiss, you dog! This is from the widows, the orphans and those who were killed in Iraq."* 

 it's not interesting being the daughter of such an internationally loved POTUS?


----------



## Mad Scientist (Aug 31, 2009)

Article 15 said:


> But it's the not hot daughter.
> Wake me up when a Barb sex tape surfaces.


You mean to say that "Barbara" is the hot one? Kinda slutty looking I think. And you'll probably get that sex tape soon enough.

But Jens' the hot one!


----------



## Toro (Aug 31, 2009)

Maybe she'll be a regular on Keith Olbermann.


----------



## Article 15 (Aug 31, 2009)

Mad Scientist said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> > But it's the not hot daughter.
> ...



I dunno, MD ...


----------



## Mad Scientist (Aug 31, 2009)

Article 15 said:


> Mad Scientist said:
> 
> 
> > Article 15 said:
> ...


My mistake! (Facepalm!) I swapped Jen and Barb! _Barb_ is the hot one. Jenna probably has her fathers drinking habits.

My wife says Jenna looks too much like G.W.!


----------



## Jay Canuck (Sep 17, 2009)

*"Jenna Bush was hired on the 'Today' show. I guess they * 
*  wanted someone who would make Kathie Lee look sober."* 
     -- Jimmy Fallon,


----------



## crpravens (Sep 17, 2009)

Too bad Chelsea didnt have a face for TV. We all known this for years.


----------



## keee keee (Sep 17, 2009)

They tried Chelsea but she kept cracking the lens!!!!


----------



## keee keee (Sep 17, 2009)

Would take a truck load of botox to make that old witch look better!!!! what ever they do don't send her to Nancy Pelosi's plastic surgeon he doesn't do to good of work!!! Just look at stretch!!!!


----------



## concept (Sep 17, 2009)

Libs love going after the kids.


----------



## anna (Sep 17, 2009)

She's gonna take down nbc. That's the plan!!!   The mole!!!!


----------

